# About.com- IBS Work Discrimination Stories



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

My series on IBS and work issues continues with a question for all of you: "Have you been discriminated against at work due to your IBS?" Maybe you weren't hired for a job you really wanted or maybe you were denied a promotion, raise or bonus. Here is a place for you to share your story and to find out what experiences other IBS sufferers have had:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

